# Humility



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ashtapadee:

One who has the pride of power within,
shall dwell in hell, and become a dog.
One who deems himself to have the beauty of youth,
shall become a maggot in manure.
One who claims to act virtuously,
shall live and die, wandering through countless reincarnations.
One who takes pride in wealth and lands
is a fool, blind and ignorant.
One whose heart is mercifully blessed with abiding humility,
O Nanak, is liberated here, and obtains peace hereafter. ||1||

AstpdI ]
ijs kY AMqir rwj AiBmwnu ]
so nrkpwqI hovq suAwnu ]
jo jwnY mY jobnvMqu ]
so hovq ibstw kw jMqu ]
Awps kau krmvMqu khwvY ]
jnim mrY bhu join BRmwvY ]
Dn BUim kw jo krY gumwnu ]
so mUrKu AMDw AigAwnu ]
kir ikrpw ijs kY ihrdY grIbI bswvY ]
nwnk eIhw mukqu AwgY suKu pwvY ]1]


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 13, 2008)

It is very difficult to leave off ego, "Oh, I am great." So that is why Christ said, "Blessed are the humble. They are the peace-makers." Humility cannot be had by mere intellectual wrestling. That comes only when you see some higher Power is working--when you say, "I'm merely a puppet in His Hands." Only then true humility comes, not before. This little ego is satan-like, I would say. It drags everybody, in whatever line he is working. Even preachers say, "Oh, who is there like me? .... I am the greatest preacher. I can do everything. Everything is under my thumb. I can make and unmake things." So that true humility can come only through coming in contact with the God-into-Expression Power which is within us. That's all. By mere intellectual wrestling we can come up for awhile but not permanently. That is the whole trouble underlying everything. If all become servants, that's all right. But we want to become bosses: The whole trouble arises there. 
    Those who are attached outside cannot leave the body. "I have to do this. I have to do that. I have this job. Who will look after these people? Who will look after my property?" Well, this very body is left at death--what about the outer things? Our vision does not become very clear unless we rise above body consciousness. Then you'll see things in right perspective. If we leave, then where's the world? All the material world is gone.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

kir ikrpw ijs kY ihrdY grIbI bswvY ]




gauVI mhlw 5 ]
vfy vfy jo dIsih log ]
iqn kau ibAwpY icMqw rog ]1]
kaun vfw mwieAw vifAweI ]
so vfw ijin rwm ilv lweI ]1] rhwau ]
BUmIAw BUim aUpir inq luJY ]
Coif clY iqRsnw nhI buJY ]2]
khu nwnk iehu qqu bIcwrw ]
ibnu hir Bjn nwhI Cutkwrw ]3]44]113]


Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
Those who seem to be great and powerful,
are afflicted by the disease of anxiety. ||1||
Who is great by the greatness of Maya?
They alone are great, who are lovingly attached to the Lord. ||1||Pause||
The landlord fights over his land each day.
He shall have to leave it in the end, and yet his desire is still not satisfied. ||2||
Says Nanak, this is the essence of Truth:
without the Lord's meditation, there is no salvation. ||3||44||113||


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

ਸਲੋਕੁ ॥ ਸੁਖੀ ਬਸੈ ਮਸਕੀਨੀਆ ਆਪੁ ਨਿਵਾਰਿ ਤਲੇ ॥ ਬਡੇ ਬਡੇ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੀਆ ਨਾਨਕ ਗਰਬਿ ਗਲੇ ॥੧॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 278}
pdArQ:- mskInIAw—mskIn mnu`K, ZrIbI suBwau vwlw bMdw [ Awpu—Awpw-Bwv, Apxq, haumY [ invwir—dUr kr ky [ qly—hyTW, nIvW (ho ky) [ grib—grb ivc, AhMkwr ivc [ gly—gl gey [
ArQ:- grIbI suBwau vwlw bMdw Awpw-Bwv dUr kr ky, qy nIvW rih ky suKI v`sdw hY, (pr) v`fy v`fy AhMkwrI mnu`K, hy nwnk! AhMkwr ivc hI gl jWdy hn [1[




Shalok:
The humble beings abide in peace; subduing egotism, they are meek.
The very proud and arrogant persons, O Nanak, are consumed by their own pride. ||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 13, 2008)

The holy books are valuable treasures coming down to us from our ancestors. We have a very rich heritage worthy of our respect and reverence. But mere reading of the scriptures without understanding their true import is just like irrigating a sandy desert. Guru Nanak gives a beautiful pen-picture of this helpless situation: 
One may read a cartload of books and carry a heavy load on his head; 
All such studies forge but strong fetters and keep one bound therein. 
One may read endlessly from year to year and from month to month, 
  nay every moment of his life. 
O Nanak! only one thing counts, and all the rest but make one self-conceited.​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

rwgu gauVI guAwryrI mhlw 5 AstpdIAw
<> siqnwmu krqw purKu gur pRswid ]
jb iehu mn mih krq gumwnw ]
qb iehu bwvru iPrq ibgwnw ]
jb iehu hUAw sgl kI rInw ]
qw qy rmeIAw Git Git cInw ]1]
shj suhylw Plu mskInI ]
siqgur ApunY moih dwnu dInI ]1] rhwau ]
jb iks kau iehu jwnis mMdw ]
qb sgly iesu mylih PMdw ]
myr qyr jb ienih cukweI ]
qw qy iesu sMig nhI bYrweI ]2]
jb iein ApunI ApnI DwrI ]
qb ies kau hY musklu BwrI ]
jb iein krxYhwru pCwqw ]
qb ies no nwhI ikCu qwqw ]3]
jb iein Apuno bwiDE mohw ]
AwvY jwie sdw jim johw ]
jb ies qy sB ibnsy Brmw ]
Bydu nwhI hY pwrbRhmw ]4]
jb iein ikCu kir mwny Bydw ]
qb qy dUK fMf Aru Kydw ]
jb iein eyko eykI bUiJAw ]
qb qy ies no sBu ikCu sUiJAw ]5]
jb iehu DwvY mwieAw ArQI ]
nh iqRpqwvY nh iqs lwQI ]
jb ies qy iehu hoieE jaulw ]
pICY lwig clI auiT kaulw ]6]
kir ikrpw jau siqguru imilE ]
mn mMdr mih dIpku jilE ]
jIq hwr kI soJI krI ]
qau iesu Gr kI kImiq prI ]7]
krn krwvn sBu ikCu eykY ]
Awpy buiD bIcwir ibbykY ]
dUir n nyrY sB kY sMgw ]
scu swlwhxu nwnk hir rMgw ]8]1]


Raag Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl, Ashtapadees:
One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. By Guru's Grace:
When this mind is filled with pride,
then it wanders around like a madman and a lunatic.
But when it becomes the dust of all,
then it recognizes the Lord in each and every heart. ||1||
The fruit of humility is intuitive peace and pleasure.
My True Guru has given me this gift. ||1||Pause||
When he believes others to be bad,
then everyone lays traps for him.
But when he stops thinking in terms of 'mine' and 'yours',
then no one is angry with him. ||2||
When he clings to 'my own, my own',
then he is in deep trouble.
But when he recognizes the Creator Lord,
then he is free of torment. ||3||
When he entangles himself in emotional attachment,
he comes and goes in reincarnation, under the constant gaze of Death.
But when all his doubts are removed,
then there is no difference between him and the Supreme Lord God. ||4||
When he perceives differences,
then he suffers pain, punishment and sorrow.
But when he recognizes the One and Only Lord,
he understands everything. ||5||
When he runs around for the sake of Maya and riches,
he is not satisfied, and his desires are not quenched.
But when he runs away from Maya,
then the Goddess of Wealth gets up and follows him. ||6||
When, by His Grace, the True Guru is met,
the lamp is lit within the temple of the mind.
When he realizes what victory and defeat really are,
then he comes to appreciate the true value of his own home. ||7||
The One Lord is the Creator of all things, the Cause of causes.
He Himself is wisdom, contemplation and discerning understanding.
He is not far away; He is near at hand, with all.
So praise the True One, O Nanak, with love! ||8||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 13, 2008)

There is nothing wrong about learning where there is something good. It is something that one must develop in the first instance. It is an additional embellishment with a man of practical wisdom Who has access to inner regions. With the ready aid that the learning provides, He can present the subject beautifully like a great artist. Even if a Saint does not have any literary degrees, He would still do full justice in His own simple language and in a style all His own, inimitable and homely. On the contrary, a purely learned person, however literary he may be, if he has no inner access, will not be able to impart right understanding to his audience. *Sheikh Saadi of Shiraz* likens such a person to a donkey with a merchandise of learning on his head. Similarly, *Guru Amar Das* *Ji *compares such a one to a ladle that goes to prepare the pudding but does not get any taste of it. One must empty himself of his ego personality so as to absorb in self the holier and the healthier influences of the higher order coming down in the form of radiation from the Omnipresent Master. It is only the empty vessel that can be filled with the life-giving rainwater coming down from the heavenly heights.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2008)

Gurmat Vichaar? One understanding or many?

ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਸਬਦਿ ਜਲਾਏ ॥ 
houmai maaeiaa sabadh jalaaeae ||
Ego and Maya are burned away by the Word of the Shabad. 

ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥੬॥ 
maeraa prabh saachaa mael milaaeae ||6||
My True God unites them in His Union. ||6||*

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਣਾਏ ॥ 
sathigur dhaathaa sabadh sunaaeae ||
The True Guru, The Giver, preaches the Shabad.

ਧਾਵਤੁ ਰਾਖੈ ਠਾਕਿ ਰਹਾਏ ॥ 
dhhaavath raakhai thaak rehaaeae ||
He controls, and restrains, and holds still the wandering mind.


ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਸੋਝੀ ਪਾਏ ॥੭॥ 
poorae gur thae sojhee paaeae ||7||
Understanding is obtained through the Perfect Guru. ||7||


*ਆਪੇ ਕਰਤਾ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਿਰਜਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਗੋਈ ॥ 
aapae karathaa srisatt siraj jin goee ||
The Creator Himself has created the universe; He Himself shall destroy it.*

ਤਿਸੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
this bin dhoojaa avar n koee ||
Without Him, there is no other at all*   .

Guru Amar Das
Ang 232

And apologies if I have offended anyone.​


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 13, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Gurmat Vichaar? One understanding or many?
> 
> ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਸਬਦਿ ਜਲਾਏ ॥
> houmai maaeiaa sabadh jalaaeae ||
> ...


 
Yes we have to do vichaar on these verses. Only a coward will run away from the truth. It's very brave of you Aad Ji to have highlighted the phrases from this shabad.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 13, 2008)

"Hundreds of moons may shine forth; 
and thousands of suns may be set aglow; 
but despite a blinding lustre like this, 
pitch darkness prevails within. 
Without the Master, one finds not the Way and goes awandering in the dark". 
(Asa Di Waar)


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

DnvMqw hoie kir grbwvY ]
iqRx smwin kCu sMig n jwvY ]
bhu lskr mwnuK aUpir kry Aws ]
pl BIqir qw kw hoie ibnws ]
sB qy Awp jwnY blvMqu ]
iKn mih hoie jwie BsmMqu ]
iksY n bdY Awip AhMkwrI ]
Drm rwie iqsu kry KuAwrI ]
gur pRswid jw kw imtY AiBmwnu ]
so jnu nwnk drgh prvwnu ]2]


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 13, 2008)

One who becomes wealthy and takes pride in it
not even a piece of straw shall go along with him.
He may place his hopes on a large army of men,
but he shall vanish in an instant.
One who deems himself to be the strongest of all,
in an instant, shall be reduced to ashes.
One who thinks of no one else except his own prideful self
the Righteous Judge of Dharma shall expose his disgrace.
One who, by Guru's Grace, eliminates his ego,
O Nanak, becomes acceptable in the Court of the Lord. ||2||


----------

